# Working Stargate - Well maybe.



## Glitch (Dec 14, 2014)

Beginning of last year I created a printable version of a stargate with the rotating ring. I couldn't print it myself, so the design is purely theoretical. I am happy to report that not only has it been printed (it's been printed by a few people), but one individual has wired it with a stepper motor and an Arduino.

Looks good. If I do say so myself


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Dec 14, 2014)

Where can you send the Hamsters or Guinea pigs?
Have any returned?


----------



## Parson (Dec 15, 2014)

*Glitch, *Congratulations --- Really cool. I was waiting for the "poof" at the end.


----------



## markpud (Dec 21, 2014)

Love this! Good work


----------



## Glitch (Dec 21, 2014)

Thank you. I have been considering making a working DHD (by taking apart a wireless keyboard). Just haven't found the time.

The stargate itself probably took about 6/7 hours spread over a week to build in sketchup.


----------

